# 3x 26 cub cadet



## Kris3983 (Feb 10, 2018)

So i got this machine before snow season. Thia is my hones review. Pros and con. I been looking at snow blowers for a while and couldnt make up my mind on which one to get. The reason i went with the cub was i intrigued with the 3rd stage and the 357cc engine. I like power lol. But now that i got to use it for a season. Here are my thoughts. First off the engine has balls. You cant stall that baby. So thats a plus. But as far as the third stage goes. Ehhhh. Im,still on the fence on that one. Yes you can go faster then a regular 2 stage thru snow but the catch is that you will break shear pins as it spins 10 times faster then the auger does. So when you hit any "foreign" object the momentum of the augers stops so fast thats its gonna break the pin. Thats my theary. Overall i think its a great machine for the price. I just wish i would of got the hd model. For the extra couple hundred bucks i think its worth it. I got my moneys worth out it this season as i do snow blowing on the side. So im happy. As long as it fires up next year and all i have to do is replace the 10 dollars worth of shear pins ill be a happy camper.


----------



## zandor (Dec 15, 2017)

There are a lot of reports of weak shear pins on Cub Cadet blowers. It sounds like they had a bad batch. Try buying genuine Cub Cadet shear pins from a different retailer. Plenty of people have switched stores, gone online, etc., gotten newer or older stock, and the breaking shear pins all the time problem went away. The pins are cheap so it's really just a "how much is your time worth" sort of issue. They'll still break if they need to, but the "word on the street" is the bad pins are just plain too weak and snap when they shouldn't. I can't advise you on where to get pins. I looked at Cub but ended up with an Ariens.

It's an almost new machine, so I'm sure if you take care of your carburetor it'll start right up next year after you put gas in it. Just don't be like my neighbor. He didn't run his blower dry after the winter of 2015-2016, didn't use it last year, and last weekend when he needed it he couldn't get it started. I bailed him out, but he has some work to do cleaning his carb. We're in Chicago so I'm sure he was using ethanol blend and his carb is completely gummed up. He's retired, so I'm sure he'll try to fix it. He was an engineer before he retired so he probably will fix it.


----------



## Kris3983 (Feb 10, 2018)

The shear pins that i went thru this season were the onea that came with the blower. But i will research it a little more before i get some. Im in Rockford ill. So we dont get tons of snow like others up north but still enought that you need a snow,blower. And i live on a main street so,the city plows get me every time. Lol.


----------

